# New Member -Long Time Lurker



## MrMystified (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi,
I feel like I know so many of you after months of lurking. Hope to learn more and maybe share some incites on decades of marriage. Cheers!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, Welcome to TAM!


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome to TAM ,tell us about yourself


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family, @MrMystified

Really like your avatar as it's the roosting place of a former Texas collegiate football coach who's a Pirate at heart! A cool dude!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi. Welcome on board.


----------

